# Claudia Wenzel,Christiane Brammer,Dorothee Reize,Annette Hellwig,Denise Virieux,Isabelle von Siebenthal & Cecilie Kunz @ Dr. Stefan Frank (D 1995-1999



## Ruffah (30 Mai 2013)

*Claudia Wenzel*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Title:	Claudia_Wenzel_-_Dr.Stefan_Frank-Verzeih_mir_Monika-(D1997)-RUFFAH.avi - 33.2 MiB
Time:	1mn 45s
Res.:	720 x 576 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	5:4
Video:	XviD - 2 439 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*Claudia_Wenzel_-_Dr.Stefan_…avi (33,21 MB) - uploaded.net*





 

 

 

 

Title:	Claudia_Wenzel_-_Dr.Stefan_Frank_Als_Dr.Frank_sein_Herz_verlor-(D1995)-RUFFAH.avi - 31.4 MiB
Time:	2mn 4s
Res.:	512 x 384 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	4:3
Video:	XviD - 1 970 Kbps

*Download:*
*Claudia_Wenzel_-_Dr.Stefan_…avi (31,43 MB) - uploaded.net
*





 

 

 

 

Title:	Claudia_Wenzel_-_Dr.Stefan_Frank_Denn_sie_weiss_nicht_was_sie_tut-(D1996)-RUFFAH.avi - 34.2 MiB
Time:	1mn 54s
Res.:	720 x 540 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	4:3
Video:	XviD - 2 366 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*Claudia_Wenzel_-_Dr.Stefan_…avi (34,19 MB) - uploaded.net
*





 

 

 

 

Title:	Claudia_Wenzel_-_Dr.Stefan_Frank-Abschied_fuer_Immer-(D1997)-RUFFAH.avi - 39.5 MiB
Time:	2mn 4s
Res.:	720 x 576 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	5:4
Video:	XviD - 2 468 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*Claudia_Wenzel_-_Dr.Stefan_…avi (39,48 MB) - uploaded.net
*





 

 

 

 

 

Title:	Claudia_Wenzel_-_Dr.Stefan_Frank-Das_Leben_Geht_Weiter- (D1997)-RUFFAH.avi - 26.8 MiB
Time:	1mn 24s
Res.:	720 x 576 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	5:4
Video:	XviD - 2 448 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*Claudia_Wenzel_-_Dr.Stefan_…avi (26,79 MB) - uploaded.net
*


*Annette Hellwig
*




 

 

 

 

Title:	Annette_Hellwig_-_Dr.Stefan_Frank_Als_Dr.Frank_sein_Herz_verlor-(D1995)-RUFFAH.avi - 27.7 MiB
Time:	1mn 53s
Res.:	512 x 384 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	4:3
Video:	XviD - 1 897 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 138 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*Annette_Hellwig_-_Dr.Stefan…avi (27,68 MB) - uploaded.net
*


*Dorothee Reize*



 

 

 

 

Title:	Dorothee_Reize_-_Dr.Stefan_Frank-Zu_jung_zum_sterben-(D1996)-RUFFAH.avi - 7.12 MiB
Time:	29s 440ms
Res.:	720 x 540 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	4:3
Video:	XviD - 1 890 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*Dorothee_Reize_-_Dr.Stefan_…avi (7,12 MB) - uploaded.net
*






 

 

 

 


Title:	Dorothee_Reize_-_Dr.Stefan_Frank-Toedliche_Pillen-(D1997)-RUFFAH.avi - 23.9 MiB
Time:	1mn 15s
Res.:	720 x 576 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	5:4
Video:	XviD - 2 466 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*Dorothee_Reize_-_Dr.Stefan_…avi (23,91 MB) - uploaded.net
*



*Denise Virieux*



 

 

 

 

Title:	Denise_Virieux_-_Dr.Stefan_Frank-Gefrorene_Traeume-(D1999)-RUFFAH.avi - 15.4 MiB
Time:	49s 916ms
Res.:	720 x 576 - 29.970 fps
Aspect:	5:4
Video:	XviD - 2 379 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*Denise_Virieux_-_Dr.Stefan_…avi (15,38 MB) - uploaded.net
*






 

 

 

 

Title:	Denise_Virieux_-_Dr.Stefan_Frank-Zwischen_gestern_und_morgen-(D1999)-RUFFAH.avi - 55.4 MiB
Time:	2mn 53s
Res.:	640 x 480 - 29.970 fps
Aspect:	4:3
Video:	XviD - 2 478 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*Denise_Virieux_-_Dr.Stefan_…avi (55,37 MB) - uploaded.net
*




*
Christiane Brammer*




 

 

 

 

_Dr.Stefan_Frank_Dr._Frank_und_die_Wunderheilerin-(D1995)-RUFFAH.avi - 5.51 MiB
Time:	33s 120ms
Res.:	512 x 384 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	4:3
Video:	XviD - 1 248 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 134 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*
Christiane_Brammer_-_Dr.Ste…avi (5,51 MB) - uploaded.net
*




 

 

 

 


Title:	Christiane_Brammer_-_Dr.Stefan_Frank-Stunden_der_Angst-(D1995)-RUFFAH.avi - 12.0 MiB
Time:	42s 160ms
Res.:	512 x 384 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	4:3
Video:	XviD - 2 229 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 140 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*Christiane_Brammer_-_Dr.Ste…avi (11,98 MB) - uploaded.net
*


*
Isabelle von Siebenthal*



 

 

 

 


Title:	Isabelle_von_Siebenthal_-_Dr.Stefan_Frank-Hochzeitsglocken-(D1997)-RUFFAH.avi - 18.6 MiB
Time:	59s 520ms
Res.:	720 x 576 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	5:4
Video:	XviD - 2 412 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*Isabelle_von_Siebenthal_-_D…avi (18,56 MB) - uploaded.net
*



*Cecilie Kunz*



 

 

 

 

 

Title:	Cecilie_Kunz_-_Dr.Stefan_Frank-Der_Todessprung-(D1999)-RUFFAH.avi - 22.2 MiB
Time:	1mn 11s
Res.:	640 x 480 - 29.970 fps
Aspect:	4:3
Video:	XviD - 2 453 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
*Cecilie_Kunz_-_Dr.Stefan_Fr…avi (22,21 MB) - uploaded.net
*​


----------



## Yzer76 (31 Mai 2013)

Das waren noch Zeiten, in denen regelmäßig in Serien erotische Szenen gezeigt wurden !!!


----------



## opc_line (7 Okt. 2014)

öfter mal was neues


----------



## Weltenbummler (8 Okt. 2014)

Sehr heiße Figuren haben die Frauen.


----------



## lupo64 (10 Okt. 2014)

War die Serie nicht in erster Linie für Frauen gedacht? Schön, dass es auch für Männer was zu sehen gab.


----------



## Rocker 1944 (10 Okt. 2014)

Vielen Dank für die schöne Sammlung und deine Arbeit.


----------



## AlterFussel (18 Sep. 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Mühe - hübscher Nostalgietrip


----------



## Voyeurfriend (25 Nov. 2017)

Yzer76 schrieb:


> Das waren noch Zeiten, in denen regelmäßig in Serien erotische Szenen gezeigt wurden !!!


Das stimmt!


----------



## looser24 (23 März 2018)

Frau wenzel ist besonders geil


----------



## alfrednmnn (6 Aug. 2019)

Sehr schöne Sammlung!


----------



## orgamin (6 Okt. 2019)

Heiße Sammlung, vielen Dank für die Arbeit


----------

